# Let's see if we can get through this without argueing.......Driver, high AND low



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

If you were playing a long par 5 with a fairway so wide even Smiffy could hit it and you had a breeze behind you and the fairway wasn't to soft or too hard, how would you try and hit the driver high to take advantage of the breeze behind?


----------



## BTatHome (Dec 22, 2012)

I try not to bother trying to take advantage. Hitting my normal shot will give me a little extra if the wind is behind anyway, and I would prefer to just concentrate on hitting a good shot.


----------



## bladeplayer (Dec 22, 2012)

As mad as it may seem Bob ,  i try to tee it a bit higher & (dont know the treminology is )i aim the face of the driver more upwards than forwards ,  i swing slower , not sure if the wind helps it or i just hit it better because i didnt try kill it , but in my head it works so i go with it ..

BT's sounds alot more feasible but i "think" my way works for me


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (Dec 22, 2012)

I've got a Titleist 910 so I would nip into the bushes pretending I need a pee and adjust the club to maximum loft     :swing:


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 22, 2012)

Bob

I am a bit confused on why you posted this.   Is the objective to tell us how we should do it?   If so then to save time why not tell us, I think that might cut out some of the arguing :thup:


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Bob

I am a bit confused on why you posted this.
		
Click to expand...

It's a straight forward question I thought


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2012)

Why does it have to be a par 5? Surely with those spec's it could be any hole where a driver is used!

As I don't have or use a driver, I don't think I would adjust my 3w set-up, although I have noticed that when I tee up on a mat, the tee is much higher (can't push it in enough) than if I was teeing into grass, the net result is I get a longer, higher ball flight!


----------



## rosecott (Dec 22, 2012)

SocketRocket said:



			Bob

I am a bit confused on why you posted this.   Is the objective to tell us how we should do it?   If so then to save time why not tell us, I think that might cut out some of the arguing :thup:
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			It's a straight forward question I thought
		
Click to expand...

Now see what you've done, Brian. You've started an argument. I thought it was merely a question looking for forummers' views.


----------



## garyinderry (Dec 22, 2012)

tee it right up there. little more of a tilt. give it a bash. lose my balance. regret trying it.  repeat at next downwind hole.


----------



## SocketRocket (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's a straight forward question I thought
		
Click to expand...

I dont want this to be an argument, more a discussion and discussions can have conflicting views.  

Bob, are you asking 'The Experts' for some help (I doubt that)  Or are you asking us to say what we would do out of interest, or are you eventually going to explain to us what (in your opinion) would be the best way.

I am just curious.


----------



## Lump (Dec 22, 2012)

Same as BT. Just hit it as normal. Its a par5, unless it's a shortish par5 your not going to reach in 2 anyway. So i'd just play the hole as normal and possibly just have a shorter 3rd shot.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2012)

Hit my normal (too) high drive and enjoy the fact it's the right shot shape at last


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 22, 2012)

Tee it up a smidgeon higher, move it a tad forward and make sure I get it on the upstrike to launch it higher and ride the wind.


----------



## Imurg (Dec 22, 2012)

I'd try and hit a normal Driver shot - then I'd march to the adjacent fairway and blast the ball back onto mine with a 3 wood.....

Most par 5's are out of reach for most players in 2 shots so why try anything out of the ordinary and risk a screw up? Or should that be risk an even bigger screw up......


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Tee it up a smidgeon higher, move it a tad forward and make sure I get it on the upstrike to launch it higher and ride the wind.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you for a straight forward reply Homer.
What else could you do to increase the height the ball goes apart from increasing the launch angle?


----------



## Robobum (Dec 22, 2012)

I like to feel as though my arms are working a little bit faster if I want to hit it higher, rather than the feeling (for me) of turning on top of the ball.

Hanging back on my right side a tad longer will help me hit a moon ball too. 

Agree that just answering the OP question would be good, too much of that going on in many threads IMO.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Thank you for a straight forward reply Homer.
What else could you do to increase the height the ball goes apart from increasing the launch angle?
		
Click to expand...

More spin? Higher on the club face? Both - so steeper angle of attack? Will that climb and stall though?


----------



## brendy (Dec 22, 2012)

If I want to hit the ball higher (already hit it too high as it is though), I just hit it harder  seems to work more times than not.


----------



## MadAdey (Dec 22, 2012)

Not sure why people can't just answer a question, rather than questioning the opening question. Either answer it or not.

Anyway, not sure I would do anything different than usual. I would just give a rip as I have a high ball flight anyway. I do not feel comfortable when I start messing around with ball and hand position with my driver. Happy to do it with all my other clubs just not the driver.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

More spin?
		
Click to expand...



So, to hit the ball high, we need a higher launch angle and more spin.

So, how do we hit it lower?


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:





So, to hit the ball high, we need a higher launch angle and more spin.

So, how do we hit it lower?
		
Click to expand...

Less spin so a shallower swing? Hit it with less power "when it's breezy swing easy"...

The latter I can do but the former my current work in progress!


----------



## JT77 (Dec 22, 2012)

I try not to change how I hit my driver, I am lucky enough that my driver gives me a good flight into the wind, or wind behind and goes far enough so I try not to do anything different.
If I was going to change, say trying hit a short par 4 in one in a greensomes or something I would open my stance a touch and my give myself the feeling my shoulders were opened up, open the club face a touch and give it a smash.
To hit it low, I would tee it down and move the ball back in my stance a touch, swing flatter and look to play a hook.


----------



## One Planer (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			If you were playing a long par 5 with a fairway so wide even Smiffy could hit it and you had a breeze behind you and the fairway wasn't to soft or too hard, how would you try and hit the driver high to take advantage of the breeze behind?
		
Click to expand...

Move the ball forward a little, and tee it higher.

The exact opposite for keeping it lower. That and a smoother, easy swing to take some spin off.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

Less spin so a shallower swing
		
Click to expand...

Not so much a shallower swing but moving the ball back a touch in the stance would mean less loft on the driver at impact. Couple that with less spin(speed) you will have less height. (You may need to close the face a liitle at address for the low and open for the high shot)

So, to hit it high, move it forward to increase the launch angle and hit it hard to increase the spin.
To hit it low, move it back a touch and swing smoothly.

Hope that answers you question Sydney Greenstreet

Before anyone says that moving the ball back will increase the angle of attack and therefor create more spin, therefor increasing the height, I'd say that would only really apply on full power where the ball would start low then balloon up. And as we are swinging smoothly that will negate any possible increase in spin.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 22, 2012)

Let's see if we can get through this without arguing...



Fish said:



			Why does it have to be a par 5?
		
Click to expand...







(Don't know about anyone else but *I* thought that was funny!) :clap:

....and so very, very typical of the forum.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			So, to hit it high, move it forward to increase the launch angle and hit it hard to increase the spin.
		
Click to expand...

So not 'tee it higher'?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

JustOne said:



			So not 'tee it higher'?
		
Click to expand...

If you have a tendency to tee it up low, then a higher tee will help.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

Why does it have to be a par 5?
		
Click to expand...

Because if i was an average par 4, down breeze with forum distances, most people would change down to  3 wood to avoid getting too close to the green and end up confused about which one of their 5 wedges to use.
Simple really


----------



## CMAC (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:





So, to hit the ball high, we need a higher launch angle and more spin.

So, how do we hit it lower?
		
Click to expand...


by coincidence the pro today said he just grips down the shaft so his right hand index finger is at the grip logo, I tried it for about 10 balls with a 9.5 and 10.5 head, it works extremely well! Not sure of the technicalities of why that would make it go much lower?

hitting higher I've always played it slightly further forward in my stance and slightly higher tee.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Because if i was an average par 4, down breeze with forum distances, most people would change down to  3 wood to avoid getting too close to the green and end up confused about which one of their 5 wedges to use.
Simple really
		
Click to expand...

Good answer


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Let's see if we can get through this without arguing...









(Don't know about anyone else but *I* thought that was funny!) :clap:

....and so very, very typical of the forum. 

Click to expand...

I aim to please 

Taking note of this as keeping it low is my Achilles heel in general play, not off the tee, although I'm sure I need to learn that as well with the opens I have entered at links courses.


----------



## AmandaJR (Dec 22, 2012)

Slightly changing topic - but not entirely. My new course has a lot of slopes so many shots either uphill/downhill lie or ball above/below your feet. I found a Butch Harmon web page with advice how to play uneven lies and sent it to Bob to check Butch's work - they (mainly) agreed 

But it would be so handy to have a little crib sheet with these simple tips as, if you're not experienced or faced with them for a while, it takes more memory cells than I seem to have left. In fact yesterday I twice got all but one of "tips" in my mind for an uphill lie but not the fact I'd need to aim right and both times was pin high but missed the green on the left.

So there you are Bob - something to add to the V Easy in your product range. Little A5 laminated tips sheet - perfect 

Assuming that would that be within the rules to carry with you on the course?


----------



## Fish (Dec 22, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Because if i was an average par 4, down breeze with forum distances, most people would change down to  3 wood to avoid getting too close to the green and end up confused about which one of their 5 wedges to use.
Simple really
		
Click to expand...

:clap:


----------



## duncan mackie (Dec 22, 2012)

BTatHome said:



			I try not to bother trying to take advantage. Hitting my normal shot will give me a little extra if the wind is behind anyway, and I would prefer to just concentrate on hitting a good shot.
		
Click to expand...

this is my approach - basically 'hit it better' works for me both with a little help, or a little against. 

move things up to a strong wind either way and I might give it a second thought downwind, and would certainly try and hit it a little more 'boring' if upwind.


----------



## Piece (Dec 22, 2012)

When I used the driver, I did the same as most on here. The only thing different is that down breeze I could give it more and into the wind, use a three quarter swing to keep spin down.


----------



## JustOne (Dec 22, 2012)

Fish said:



			I aim to please 

Click to expand...

LOL :thup: Just thought it was funny that you were questioning THE QUESTION and didn't even get to the answer before disputing something. Not even OWNING A DRIVER was the cherry on the top!


----------



## Phil2511 (Dec 22, 2012)

Tee it high and let it fly there are no bunkers in the sky!!


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 22, 2012)

Interesting post Bob, thank you

I have a question please, can holding the lag / release keep the loft on the club for correct flight height ?

I have been guilty of early release with my irons and getting higher than normal iron flight

Would this apply to the driver too ?

Thanks again for a sensible post which i have found helpful


----------



## Hobbit (Dec 22, 2012)

Tee high to go low, tee low to go high.

Back in the stance, and toe turned in to go low, forward in the stance and open to go high.

Downwind par 5... sorry to be awkward but I hope for a slightly lower flight - its a links course and I want it running, not coming in high and stopping.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

I have a question please, can holding the lag / release keep the loft on the club for correct flight height ?
		
Click to expand...

I would say yes. If the clubhead gets in front of the hands in the impact area, that will add loft to the club. 
To help with this, you may want to try the drill below.
Hit the front ball without hitting the back ball. You may want to replace the back ball with a headcover to start with just in case 
As usual with any of these drills, start off will  a mid to short iron and with small swings

[video=youtube;bJ2oBmW37eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ2oBmW37eY&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]


----------



## Wolfman (Dec 22, 2012)

Thanks Bob

I assume if i am releasing too soon i will strike the back ball ?


----------



## bobmac (Dec 22, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Thanks Bob

I assume if i am releasing too soon i will strike the back ball ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes.
This drill just increases the angle of attack into the ball


----------



## One Planer (Dec 22, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Interesting post Bob, thank you

I have a question please, can holding the lag / release keep the loft on the club for correct flight height ?

I have been guilty of early release with my irons and getting higher than normal iron flight

Would this apply to the driver too ?

Thanks again for a sensible post which i have found helpful
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			I would say yes. If the clubhead gets in front of the hands in the impact area, that will add loft to the club. 
To help with this, you may want to try the drill below.
Hit the front ball without hitting the back ball. You may want to replace the back ball with a headcover to start with just in case 
As usual with any of these drills, start off will  a mid to short iron and with small swings

[video=youtube;bJ2oBmW37eY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bJ2oBmW37eY&list=PL7Uf2W3sfvqYBJ3OUldKvQT7ZWYEmPOyW[/video]
		
Click to expand...




Wolfman said:



			Thanks Bob

I assume if i am releasing too soon i will strike the back ball ?
		
Click to expand...




bobmac said:



			Yes.
This drill just increases the angle of attack into the ball
		
Click to expand...

I've missed this 

Nice to see you posting again Bob :thup:


----------



## sydney greenstreet (Dec 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Not so much a shallower swing but moving the ball back a touch in the stance would mean less loft on the driver at impact. Couple that with less spin(speed) you will have less height. (You may need to close the face a liitle at address for the low and open for the high shot)

So, to hit it high, move it forward to increase the launch angle and hit it hard to increase the spin.
To hit it low, move it back a touch and swing smoothly.

Hope that answers you question Sydney Greenstreet

Before anyone says that moving the ball back will increase the angle of attack and therefor create more spin, therefor increasing the height, I'd say that would only really apply on full power where the ball would start low then balloon up. And as we are swinging smoothly that will negate any possible increase in spin.

Click to expand...

Cheers Bob I will try that next time I am faced with those conditions, To answer your question if it was a par 5 and wind behind me I would probably swing easy with a 3 wood.


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 23, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Thanks Bob

I assume if i am releasing too soon i will strike the back ball ?
		
Click to expand...

Really dumb question alert!!! 

Release, what is this and can someone explain? I thought realease was after striking the ball, this exercise is working on before etc.


----------



## bobmac (Dec 23, 2012)

It's just the process of squaring up the clubface to the ball at impact.


----------



## Evesdad (Dec 23, 2012)

bobmac said:





So, to hit the ball high, we need a higher launch angle and more spin.

So, how do we hit it lower?
		
Click to expand...


I can do this easily, just top it!


----------



## Cherry13 (Dec 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			It's just the process of squaring up the clubface to the ball at impact.
		
Click to expand...

Ok cheers, something I seem too struggle with also.


----------



## Alex1975 (Dec 23, 2012)

bobmac said:



			Because if i was an average par 4, down breeze with forum distances, most people would change down to  3 wood to avoid getting too close to the green and end up confused about which one of their 5 wedges to use.
Simple really
		
Click to expand...

This made me laugh out loud!!


----------

